# Keanu Reeves als Kaneda in "Akira"?



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Keanu Reeves als Kaneda in "Akira"?​*

Im März gab es noch eine Wunschliste für die Animeverfilmung Akira, von den genannten Namen hörten wir seitdem aber nicht mehr sehr viel. Jetzt ist ein weiterer Name aufgetaucht und dieser passt so gar nicht in das klassische Bild von Akira, welches die Manga-Vorlage vermittelte. So soll Keanu Reeves für Akira infrage kommen. Reeves Name tauchte zwar vereinzelt immer mal wieder in der Vergangenheit auf, aber das klang eher nach einer verrückten Idee. Doch jetzt soll sich Reeves bereits mit Regisseur Albert Hughes getroffen haben, um über Akira zu reden. Wenn die Meldungen stimmen, käme Reeves für die Hauptrolle als Kaneda in Betracht.

Während der Anime in Neo-Tokyo spielt, würde die Handlung in Warners Variante nach New Manhattan verlagert. Dort versucht der Anführer eine Biker Gang (Kaneda) seinen Freund Tetsuo zu retten, der für ein medizinisches Experiment missbraucht wird, welches unabsehbare Folgen haben kann. Weiterer Unterschied zum Original, während die Bikergang in Neo-Tokyo aus Teenagern besteht, ist Reeves diesem Alter doch recht lange entwachsen. Für die Rolle des Testsuo soll weiterhin Robert Pattinson die Nr. 1 auf der Liste sein.

*
Der Trickfilm ist Kult :thumbup:
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (10 Mai 2011)

na klar, Kaneda *schuppenvondenaugenfallen*  :thx: für die Info


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

Nee, den Keanu wolln wa nich


----------

